# Pre heat the gene?



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

What are your thoughts on pre heating to obtain a consistent start temp? Worth doing or not?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No definitely not and may well will shorten it's life.


----------

